# golden in corpus christi, tx



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

My friend in Corpus visited the Gulf Coast Humane Society on Saturday and alerted me to this beautiful golden!!!!!!! She said he was an absolute DOLL!!!!

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Corpus Christi, TX | Teddy


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So adorable!! I hope someone here is interested!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

My bf is lucky this guy wasn't there when we were stationed there because we would have had a new addition to the family whether he liked it or not!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

He's so sweet!!! I think he looks a little like Kelsey. I hope he's adopted soon!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

He does! They have the same smile  I hope he gets scooped up by the perfect family soon!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful boy. I hope someone is willing to take a chance on him. I adopted Remy from my County Humane Society-one of the best decisions I've made in my life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*gorgeous boy*

What a gorgeous boy!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up for Teddy-anyone in TX looking for a beautiful young goldnen boy?

Go to this link if you're interested-

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Corpus Christi, TX | Teddy


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like he was adopted! That's what it says on Petfinder, anyways...


----------

